# A coupla videos



## rbtree (Jul 8, 2007)

A dead pine that we recently removed-to a 25 foot habitat snag, thus the stubs in the picture. It had reasonable trunk taper so I felt safe climbing it and doing some speedlining which resulted in very light side loading. Needed to pull a fair sized 30 foot top, which was plenty brittle as can be seen, to fit the small drop zone. Erred on the side of caution, and rolled it off a pine in order to gaurantee the garage would not be hit. Took 30 minutes later to get out several broken branches that were stuck in the pine...fun with throw lines!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ37_Y6zBCw

And this compilation of old stuff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2wMdGPEPfc

Odd, I can't get the vids to embed....thought I knew how to do it...


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 9, 2007)

*nice work as always RB!*

thanks for sharing.


----------



## DDM (Jul 17, 2007)

Keep them coming Rodger!!!!


----------



## polingspig (Jul 18, 2007)

God stuff. Good stuff.


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 19, 2007)

Love yer stuff, Rodger


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 20, 2007)

Camera, action!!! Nice vids, rb. I guess you have no fear of heights, whoa.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Jul 21, 2007)

nice work...one day i wanna set up a speedline...never done it.... However, for a school project i've recently 'created' some snags, or wildlife trees (more pc) in a second growth stand, in an attempt to restore more 'old growth' characteristics to even aged 2nd growth....topped, limbed leaving some perch limbs...bored into it, made some bat flanges and to bore holes... too bad about that husky though!


----------



## flushcut (Jan 25, 2011)

Still digging in the past. It's a good video!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 26, 2011)

The second vid @ 1:14, "Squeeze Play", ####in' sick. Been trying to find that one again for a year or two. Thanks for bringing this old gem up, flushcut.


----------



## treeman75 (Jan 27, 2011)

On the tree you pulled over i would of been worried about the butt popping up and hitting the house.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Still impressed by the squeeze play vid.


----------



## climberjones (Feb 5, 2011)

rbtree said:


> A dead pine that we recently removed-to a 25 foot habitat snag, thus the stubs in the picture. It had reasonable trunk taper so I felt safe climbing it and doing some speedlining which resulted in very light side loading. Needed to pull a fair sized 30 foot top, which was plenty brittle as can be seen, to fit the small drop zone. Erred on the side of caution, and rolled it off a pine in order to gaurantee the garage would not be hit. Took 30 minutes later to get out several broken branches that were stuck in the pine...fun with throw lines!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Removal of a white pine, dead for 2-3 years...‬&rlm;
> 
> ...


 The drop between the house and the shed took stones now come on you can be honest did the ho say its ok if you smash the shed????


----------



## rbtree (Mar 3, 2011)

No chance. That was a nice shed.


----------



## rbtree (Mar 3, 2011)

I haven't put anything up on Youtube lately, but there's quite a few there

YouTube -


----------



## rbtree (Mar 3, 2011)

*This was a fun one....mighty tight spot.....*

http://vimeo.com/3521460


----------



## rbtree (Mar 3, 2011)

*This pecker pole was some 120 feet tall, I recall.*

Woodland Hemlock fallen on roof on Vimeo


----------



## flushcut (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice pic!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 4, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## deevo (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice job, great rigging set up with the Hobbs & GRCS!


----------



## flushcut (Mar 6, 2013)

Bump


----------

